# Brand New



## albauerle (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello from West Texas!

I am a wood turner of little experience. I enjoy turning bowls and other "hollowed-out" objects. I use a Harbor Freight lathe with a 6" throw. I am thinking about purchasing a "better" lathe--one that does not have a wobble. 
I can spend up to $1000. Please send me your recomendations re: brand name and features.
Thanks.

albauerle


----------



## teacherman (Mar 18, 2008)

albauerle said:


> Hello from West Texas!
> 
> I am a wood turner of little experience. I enjoy turning bowls and other "hollowed-out" objects. I use a Harbor Freight lathe with a 6" throw. I am thinking about purchasing a "better" lathe--one that does not have a wobble.
> I can spend up to $1000. Please send me your recomendations re: brand name and features.
> ...



Jet.


----------

